# Prospecting squat..



## creature (Jul 12, 2014)

Tried doing this a couple of years ago..
Squatting on a claim is legal, free & can make reasonable $..

i put together a fucking bus & everything needed, which i've lamented about way fucking enough.

at a bit of a crossroads, here, because i once again have a grub-stake together, and am wondering what to do next...
i have about a 1/2 dozen things i'm thinking of trying to launch;

- try & get a little land not to far from the coast, near a natty forest & park my van & see how long i last..
- go to japan or australia or do some beer in europe.. will probably avoid west africa..
- do a prospecting gig..
- get a small sailboat (25 footish, i guess) .. don't know a fucking *thing* about them, though..
- head down to new mexico for a month or so, & just fucking swim..
- just more or less sit on it, for the moment..

in any case, the main gist is that i can get the claim, but i don't want to work it on my own..
a lot of these fuckers can be found in some pretty beautifull areas..
you can squat for fucking **years**, and people **do**...
i love the woods & what-not, but i'm not a fucking hermit..

this would be major off-grid shit..
a lot of rice, a shitload of tent dwelling & rubber tramping, & not a fuck of a lot of electricity..
most likely pretty far from cities, towns, libraries & major highways..

claims also need to be defended, to a certain extent..

on the up side, if there's communal investment, extended road trips, with a return home base, turn into real possibilities..

anyways.. a thought.

i've dealt with folks saying how down they are for it, only to scag out when it came time to actually do anything..
if anyone is actualy *don* for it.. to head into the woods & work their asses off to get a camp started & to keep it going, let me know.

bow fucking wow wow..


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 13, 2014)

I wish ya the best of luck with the squatting land thing, that would be pretty cool. I don't think the boat thing is that unfeasible, you really can go out there not knowing anything and pick it up if you want. 

As for having people flake out on you, welcome to the story of my life running StP. The traveler community is the biggest bunch of flakes you'll ever run across (and I mean that in the nicest way possible).


----------



## creature (Jul 13, 2014)

Hmm.. encouraging words regarding the boat..

we'll see what happens.. 
may just work until i can't take it anymore, & then see what happens.. don't ant to waste all of the summer, though, & find myself holed up for the winter, unless it's somewhere i can do something..

saw a nice little lot right off the coast, but the area was way too rich.. looked at zoning ordinances & whatnot.. even if i could get it, i'd never be able to use it..
but..

learned where to look.. it was too fucking close to the water..

fucking money loves the ocean & the sky, because that helps them pretend they are alone, & communing with what is true..

such a sad lie..

soo.. maybe i can pull something off a mile or so from the water, in rougher terrain, which would be totally fucking awesome...

at the same time, the claims are pretty good.. dunno how close i can get to the ocean, but there are plenty that run on the rivers..

we'll see what happens.. it'll take 4-6 people to really get something going..

if *you* have any ideas for something long term, lemmee know..

-- woof..


----------



## Tude (Jul 13, 2014)

you sound like quite the interesting person - and a fun meet up if we ever do. 

hehe

"bow fucking wow wow"


----------



## creature (Jul 13, 2014)

thanks, Tude.. never know..
strange goings on, here..
my boss is packing his office. hasn't said a word.. may be departing..
hoping this means i will soon be free...

i love the miles..
especially when i see where they have brought me...


----------



## Traveler (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm still interested in doing some prospecting. Never heard anything from the commune person so...


----------



## creature (Jul 16, 2014)

OK.. Traveler has PM'd me he is going to start looking for folks..
dunno who, dunno where..

if there's any real votes for something like this SPEAK THE FUCK UP, ***NOW***

i have the bread it takes to fucking launch, but i'm not hanging for very long..

we need 4-6 other people who can *prove* they can work like all fuck (he says, on StP..)..
until camp is set up & ready..

then we can relax....

anyways..

hit me up with whatever...

peace,

creatch


----------



## hiveranno (Aug 5, 2014)

Anything on this? Interested if it's not another pipe dream. Also ready to launch. Dough n tools.


----------



## creature (Aug 5, 2014)

yer online.. PM'd ya..


----------



## Dingerca (Oct 16, 2014)

What's your timeframe? Location? Budget, etc? 
I'm ex Canadian Army, and a very good shot.
Let me know


----------



## squatch (Dec 6, 2014)

Me and my lady would be down.we are good workers let us know.


----------



## creature (Dec 8, 2014)

Hey, Squatch...
Heading out of Kern Valley, today..
actually spent a couple of days in the river checking for color..
just a few, tiny flakes, but i kept my concentrate & will be looking at it, later on..
actual placer doesn't promise the return needed for an extended stay or investment into a claim..
if there had been more color, even 30 or 40 $ worth for the 2 days, i might be prone to try a bit more..
as it stands i decided against the prospecting gig due to lack of connections, so this was just a dip in the water to try the sand..
to really work at this requires either being out of work & on the brink of starvation, so that you are turning over rocks in hard desperation, or a grubstake of no less than 2 - 3,000 $, with no less then 2 people (preferably 3-4) who are willing to work 12 fucking hours a day to get operations up & running.. this is assuming you want to do it full time, with no other income..
if you are *lucky*, then on a stake that small you can get started..
it's probably better, also, to buy/stake a claim, but as i said, you have to make sure you have solid connections & people.
it is hard as fuck work.. hard as fucking fuck..

but... it's outside, & if yer with good, honest people, not a boss in fucking sight other than the occasional ranger & you own conscious. 

anyways.. we'll see what happens.. making my way to the bay, i think..

yer posts say yer in OC, i'm prolly coming into SLO, but post up & if it can happen, we'll meet.. maybe bang our heads together & see if anything can work..

good luck & i'm always good for dinner, coffee & a dry/semi-dry spot, even when on wheels.. (you know how the rubber tramping is..)

talk to you soon,

john


----------



## creature (Dec 12, 2014)

Okay!!
3 of us in Morro Bay, CA, thinking of heading into Kern Valley, CA to try & dig some dirt & find some gold..
the river's been low, so spots not normally workable are assessable, & the recent rains have probably washed some nice new placer into the waters..

i'm not geared up at the moment to do a 1 or 2 person gig, & really not down with it.. hard as fuck work to move whats needed to get to where it is, but more people sharing the work makes it easier all the way around.. i've put out an invite to some StPr's coming out of AZ, and if they're down i'll roll out to them when they're on the california side, or near enough to drive to..
Squatch, his girlfriend & I are discussing options, & if we can get enough folks together, one way or the other, in the very near future, we'll go ahead & do this... i'm very good at being ready & at throwing down, but i'm not real good at waiting.. def my bad, but.. let's just say it's a learned response..

anyways, if yer near SLO hit me up.. 904 325 5791 .. we can pow wow & see what powers that be, may be...
after that, a bit of travel & a shitload of work, because if we *do* find color, it's a hell of a way to get grub..
yer only boss is the running water & how well you get along with others..

we're on standby at the moment, squaring some details away..
i doubt we can go as far as the bay to get people... but... maybe...
that's a hella big maybe, too...
dunno how far south..

the ocean has been the main goal, & this is nearly 180..

anyways, let me know...

peace,

john


----------

